# Nordelettronica NE186 charger help



## trevor007

Hi 

Please can anyone help I have a Nordelettronica NE 186 battery charger and there appears to be a wire that has come out of the bottom.

There is two places it can fit one is marked Charge the other is marked Line the loose wire has a spade connecter on on the end if that helps.


Thank you in anticipation.

Trev


----------



## Happycampers

Hi Trev , 
Just seen your posting, I think i have the same model unit on my Fleurette, so when i get home this evening i'll have a look for you. :wink: 

Nigel


----------



## Happycampers

Well Trev Iv'e had a look at my charger which is the same as yours but both the connections are in use on mine so it's not much help to you i'm afraid, the colour code of the cable is White to Charge connection and grey to the Line connection, don't know if thats any help.

Nigel


----------



## trevor007

Thank you Nigel

I found a diagram listed on a website last night but it was showing one in the charge with a 1 amp fuse but i cant find a fuse and when i put the mains cable back on there was no mains symbol on the control panel.

I think i will try it in the line connection to see if it then works just a bit concerned it might go bang however it does seem to get very hot when working so possibly faulty anyway.

Italian Wiring!

Trev


----------



## Hezbez

Has anything actually stopped working?
Is it possible that the cable doesn't actually belong in one of the holes?

Not that I profess to know much about electrics - but sometimes there can be extra connections on standard electrical componants which are for an option you maybe don't have.


----------



## trevor007

The symbol on the control panel has stopped showing when the mains is connected.

i know some times you have wires that aren't connected but this one is in such a place i think it had to be and the fact the symbol no longer comes on makes me pretty certain.

I didn't have a chance tonight to plug it in the Line instead of the charge side but will try tomorrow unless you know different.

I know the Italians have always had problems with wiring and i can see why when you look under the surface i can't believe the amount of connecters that aren't necessary with a bit of forthought 

Trev


----------



## NormanB

Hi Trevor,

I have a NordElettronica TE86 Battery Charger on a 2005 Laika Kreos 3009. It has a manual/circuit diagram in Italian which I could copy you if you thought it might help?

(Unfortunately the van's in store and I can't get a view of the charge and line connection wires.)

Norman


----------



## sallytrafic

The font of all knowledge in UK about Nordelettronica in UK is Stellings.

Try [email protected] or give them a ring on 0845 8624545.

If its any help on a NE143 there are three spade type pins earth, 12V line, and the 12V one that tells the panel that the charger is working and that mains is connected. This latter one confusingly is labelled 230V !


----------



## trevor007

Thank you everyone for your offers of help and advice.

I have just plugged it in to the Line side and i have the charge symbol come back on the display panel.

The spade connection was very loose so I have tightened it so it should now stay in place hopefully.

Trev


----------



## Happycampers

Brave man Trevor, bet you were waiting for the big bang :twisted: :wink: Glad everything went to plan

Nigel


----------



## trevor007

Yes Nigel

I thought Sh.. or bust !

It is a good van on the whole now most of the faults have been sorted after 6 months return to Italy the problem is no back up really as the dealer is an arse so i now have to sort problems out myself.

the next problem to sort is the running lights on drivers side have all gone out but as with everything else on the vehicle i have no idea what fuse does what as i have no list of fuses.

And the buzzer sounds that the steadies are down but they aren't.


Motorhoming is such fun 

Thanks again for your support

Trev


----------



## sallytrafic

Is it charging OK?


----------



## trevor007

Hi Salleytrafic

I haven't left it on for a long period yet as i am adding a Hi Def freesat box to the sky box at the moment but when i tested it yesterday it was charging both leisure and Cab Battery at 14. something volts so hopefully all is well now.

Also checking all other connections wile i can see them so far i have found 10ft of coax shoved in a space behind the control panel with a bad connection and a fuse you would never find.

Trev


----------



## pwalpaul

Hi i have a rapido 941m with a noisy charger ( schreiber) which also contains the coupler/ sperator, or is that a sperate piece of kit ? i am considering changing it for a nordelettronic ne 186, on the schreiber on there is a lead on its own that goes to the control panel, which has a marking on the charger - 0 either side of the spade terminal, is this a line out conection as on the ne 186 the only oher conection on ne 186 is a12v charge input ? can anyone help with this question thanks Paul W


----------

